# I thought I would write to you because...



## Mushypea

I wonder if someone can help me please. I would like to know how to write an informal letter in Polish but I dont know where to start. I would like to say something like this:

I thought I would write to you because..
or
I thought I would write to you just to say that you make me smile..

Something like that really!
Any other advice on how to write a letter in Polish wout be great!

Thank you

Mushypea


----------



## Seana

I don't know your gender but I think it could sound little bit like that:


Pomyślałem/am, aby napisać, że sprawiasz, że się uśmiecham.



Greetings


----------



## Mushypea

Thank you Seana for your help  I am only just starting to learn Polish and I can recognize the first word Pomyslalem/am and I know napisac is the the verb to write but what does the aby part mean?  I dont really know what the other words mean. Is it possible you could you break it down for me so I can learn it a bit better?

Hope you can help

Thank you 

Mushypea


----------



## Seana

Hi Mushypea,



			
				Mushypea said:
			
		

> Is it possible you could you break it down for me


 
Of course, with a great pleasure. Here you are.

Pomyślałem - _I thought or I have thought - if you are a boy/man_
Pomyślałam - _I thought - I have thought - if you are a girl/woman_
aby napisać - _to write_
że sprawiasz - _because_ _you make_
że się uśmiecham - _that I smile._

It isn't translation word for word but it could give your point.

Polish is a scarily complicated language and the pronunciation could be a nightmare for Britons but if you are still on fire  try to look through this little guide about Polish



> Any other advice on how to write a letter in Polish wout be great!


 
When you need any help to create a letter we must know the person (she, he, girlfriend, boyfriend, friend...) whom do you want to write to.
I think a topic of it would be necessary as well.

Best regards Seana


----------



## Mushypea

Thank you so much for all your help Seana


----------



## Thomas1

Mushypea said:


> I wonder if someone can help me please. I would like to know how to write an informal letter in Polish but I dont know where to start. I would like to say something like this:
> 
> I thought I would write to you because..
> or
> I thought I would write to you just to say that you make me smile..
> 
> Something like that really!
> Any other advice on how to write a letter in Polish wout be great!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Mushypea


I would start a letter of this kind with _Cześć _(Hi) , you can also add the addressee's name right after it.

As far as the ending is concerned you there are many way to finish a letter depending on the level intimacy.
_Pozdrawiam,_
You can use this one with almost everyone (provided that the letter is not formal.
_Pozdrowionka_, 
This is a tad more informal ending than the previous one.
_Buziaki,_
Use this one when you know quite well the person you're writing to, literally it translates as _kisses_.

Here's my proposal of what you want to express:
_Pomyślałem sobie, że napiszę Ci mały liścik w którym powiem Ci,_
_że wywołujesz (wiele) uśmiechu na mojej twarzy._
I thought myself that I'd write you a small letter in which I'd tell you that you bring (a lot of) smile upon my face.


Seana said:


> I don't know your gender but I think it could sound little bit like that:
> 
> 
> Pomyślałem/am, aby napisać, że sprawiasz, że się uśmiecham.
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings


Perhaps, this is a personal matter but I receive this wording as a little bit clunky. The problematic part _Pomyślałem/am, aby napisać_ sounds off to me _myśleć _and _aby_ don't chime in together.


Tom


----------



## Cognitivist-to-become

But notice, please, that  omitting the brackets only  in the example that Tom provided is not enough if you want to say just "smile" instead of  "a lot of smile". 
1.you bring "smile" would require a different case in Polish (Accusative)= UŚMIECH
whereas 2. you bring "a lot of smile" requires Genitive in Polish so it will be= WIELE UŚMIECH*U.
*But surely Tom just overlooked it.  

I hope to have been of some help.
greetings.


----------



## Seana

Hi,
you all are right but look, although my version isn't too poetical and sophisticated I think it is much more natural and  educational for Mushypea.
I am sure that simple and  modest means of expression in Polish language is much more natural for Briton who just starts  learning this awful  language and put his/her feelings into simple Polish words he/she will win the heart of his/her sweetheart with it.

Sorry for my English - but I am still a novice in it.


Regards Seana


----------



## Thomas1

Cognitivist-to-become said:


> But notice, please, that omitting the brackets only in the example that Tom provided is not enough if you want to say just "smile" instead of "a lot of smile".
> 1.you bring "smile" would require a different case in Polish (Accusative)= UŚMIECH
> whereas 2. you bring "a lot of smile" requires Genitive in Polish so it will be= WIELE UŚMIECH*U.*
> But surely Tom just overlooked it.
> 
> I hope to have been of some help.
> greetings.


Hello Cognitivist-to-become, 

You surely are right, I added the parenthesis later on and missed the change of the case. Thank you for pointing that out.   
For the sake of clarity I am posting both versions.
_Pomyślałem sobie, że napiszę Ci mały liścik w którym powiem Ci, że wywołujesz wiele uśmiechu na mojej twarzy._

_Pomyślałem sobie, że napiszę Ci mały liścik w którym powiem Ci, że wywołujesz uśmiech na mojej twarzy._





Seana said:


> Hi,
> you all are right but look, although my version isn't too poetical and sophisticated I think it is much more natural and educational for Mushypea.
> I am sure that simple and modest means of expression in Polish language is much more natural for Briton who just starts learning this awful language and put his/her feelings into simple Polish words he/she will win the heart of his/her sweetheart with it.
> 
> Sorry for my English - but I am still a novice in it.
> 
> 
> Regards Seana


That's the question of one's preference, I guess; nonetheless, I understand your point. But, there's a part of your post, Seana, _up with wich I will not put_,  why are you so _awful_ for our tongue? (No Polish indulgence whatsoever, you can equally insert any language in its place.)


Tom


----------



## Seana

> much more natural for Briton who just starts learning this awful language


Oh Thomas, it was only a joke of course.  But you must admit that Polish is very complicated particularly for people using one of the Germanic languages as a native.
I admire Germans or Englishmen which use Polish language almost perfectly. After all inflections of verbs and nouns in their native languages don't exist at all.

Seana


----------



## jazyk

> I admire Germans or Englishmen which use Polish language almost perfectly. After all inflections of verbs and nouns in their native languages don't exist at all.


Let's all pretend we didn't see this one, especially regarding German.


----------



## Mushypea

Thanks to everyone for your help  Altough I am still quite confused!! Seana's reply is a lot easier for me to understand but I think I might be getting the hand of it! I would like to know if this sounds ok, at the moment I dont know how to do the accents but hopefully you can get what i'm trying to say:

Pomyslalam, ze napisze poniewaz chce powiedziec ty, ze wywolujesz usmiech na mojej twarzy

I know its not good !!    I thought with the help you've given me, I might try writing the sentence a bit differently.I hope i have written:

I thought i'd write beacuse I want to tell you that you bring a smile to my face

Dzienkuje bardzo

Mushypea


----------



## Thomas1

Mushypea said:


> Thanks to everyone for your help  Altough I am still quite confused!! Seana's reply is a lot easier for me to understand but I think I might be getting the hand of it! I would like to know if this sounds ok, at the moment I dont know how to do the accents but hopefully you can get what i'm trying to say:
> 
> Pomyslalam, ze napisze poniewaz chce powiedziec ty, ze wywolujesz usmiech na mojej twarzy
> 
> I know its not good !!  I thought with the help you've given me, I might try writing the sentence a bit differently.I hope i have written:
> 
> I thought i'd write beacuse I want to tell you that you bring a smile to my face
> 
> _Dziekuje _bardzo
> 
> Mushypea


Pomyślałam, że napiszę (do Ciebie*) ponieważ chcę Ci powiedzieć, że wywołujesz uśmiech na mojej twarzy.
I thought i'd write (to you) beacuse I want to tell you that you bring a smile to my face

*To me it sounds better with the part in parenthesis

Tom


----------



## Mushypea

Thank you Thomas, you have been a great help


----------

